# Opinions for rubber boots



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I am in the market for a pair or rubber type boot. I have been looking at Superlite Boot Company(Xenon or Argon) online, but they can only be bought online, and I would like to wear them first. If anyone has a pair or had any experience with them or any other pair of rubber boots, I would appreciate the feedback.
This would be my first pair of Rubber boots. I am looking for something that would keep me dry in the spring during turkey season(I got soaked this year).


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I love my lacrosses i wear them all year round i even have a old pair i leave at work . I wouldnt say all rubber boots are the same what i would say is get all your options you want then go try some on if your foot fits good thats the pair you want . blisters are known to come from rubber boots. my lacrosses are the 1500 gram alpha series . I havve friends that love there muck boots and 1 thing i like about them is you can role the tops down were rubber boots you cant


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I couldn't begin to know the number of rubber boots I have worn over the years. The ones I have used the most are the Lacrosse Grange ankle fit & noninsulated, I have also used the Lacrosse Alphas with very little insulation. The ones that in my opinion were the best, but expensive were Goodyear Xtra tuff. These are more of a commercial type boot but they last a long time and fit very well, I think Goodrich & Servus also make this style of boot they are brown in color with a cream stripe top and bottom. I never buy insulated boots because my feet sweat a lot.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

After years of going through cheap rubber boots, the wife and I both bought MUCK brand boots for around the farm, and have never regretted it. Don't know if they'd fit the bill for hunting, but for chores around the farm, they're comfortable and durable.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

+1 for Muck Boots.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I purchased a pair of Lacrosse rubber boots several years ago only because Gander had them for 50% off and I had a coupon for 40% off one item. I paid next to nothing for them and they have become my favorite boots by far. I have the uninsulated ones but I keep wearing them well into the winter untill its just too cold and I'll have to switch to my Irish Setters. They are pretty light weight, they keep my feet very dry and they are extremely comfortable. My only real complaint is that the lugs or traction on the bottom could be a bit better but for what I paid for them, I'm not gonna complain!!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

woddy muck are the best i have ever worn warm and dry im going on my fithh year on mine ands still in great shape gander mt has them


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i also have a pair of muck boots going on 5 years. i wear them for everything hunting. i highly recommend them. they are expensive at first, but what is a $160 when you get 5-10 years out of them.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks a lot guys


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Muck Boots definitely , I bought a pair of the artic sport boots this year . By far best boots I have ever worn . They were 134.99 at Dicks , I wanted the Woody Max . But were a little pricey for me . Actually I did some investigating and the artic sport and woody max are the same boot , but the artic sport is all black and the woody max are brown and camo . At 30 some dollars difference I didnt think the deer and turkeys would mind !!!!!! Might want to check ebay for them . I found some really cheap but didnt want to wait on them being shipped . Good Luck


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i have lacrosse alpha burlys and i have the irish setter rutmasters with exo flex. i love both of these boots.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a pair of Lacross Burly that I bought about 10 years ago and they are still holding up great, they are light weight go on and off easy and keep my feet warm with 1 pair of socks to about 35/40 deg, they have nubs for traction and don't hold a bunch of mud on the bottom. Crossed a creek today and feet were bone dry.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

My first pair was a pair of Muck Arctic Sport great boot, very light weight, and comfortable. Only thing was they lasted me 3 seasons, my original leak was on a cow-panel, multiple other holes created from sticks and brush. I even had to stretch the 3rd season. But my current pair is Lacrosse Alpha Burly's, not quite as comfortable but definitely no complaints. Tuffer than nails, warm, and very dry. I'm on my 4th season with these and can see them lasting another 4 easily. These boots are holding up both inside and out, no rips no tears even after a trip on some downed barbed wire. My next pair will definitely be Lacrosse.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

am on 4th year with muck woodys best all around boot i ever owned


----------

